# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم نمرات نهایی سوم دبیرستان یا ترمیم معدل چیست و چگونه اجرا خواهد شد؟

## arash

*ازکنکور سال ۸۵ تا کنون نمرات نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان به شکلهای  گوناگون در نتایج کنکورهای سراسری نقش ایفا‌کرده است. در ابتدا متولیان  آموزش کشور تصمیم گرفتند تا نمرات نهایی را بصورت تاثیر مثبت ۱۵ درصدی در  نتایج کنکور سراسری اعمال نمایند تا کسانی که دارای نمرات کم هستند، خیلی  زیان نبینند. در ادامه این تاثیر به ۲۵% افزایش یافت و در کنکور ۹۳ و ۹۴  تاثیر نمرات نهایی، درس به درس و به صورت قطعی برای تمام شرکت کنندگان در  نظر گرفته شد.*
*این میزان تأثیر و آن هم به صورت قطعی، باعث شد تا دیگر امکان  دست‌یابی به رتبه های خیلی خوب و عالی فقط برای کسانی که نمرات نهایی سوم  دبیرستان آنها فوق العاده خوب است،امکان پذیر باشد. به طوری که رتبه های  زیر ۱۰۰۰ در گروه های ریاضی و تجربی تقریباً در هر سه سهمیه منطقه معدل های  بالای ۱۹ در امتحانات نهایی دارند. به‌ندرت هم می توان افرادی را با رتبه  خوب و نمرات پایین تر از ۱۹ در کنکور چند سال اخیر مشاهده کرد.*
*در هر صورت کسب نمرات خوب در امتحانات نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان  یکی از پیش شرط های کسب رتبه‌ی خوب در کنکور سراسری و قبولی در رشته و  دانشگاه های اصلی کشور می باشد.*
*پس از این تحولات آن‌چه به‌صورت یک نیاز مبرم در عرصه آموزش  دبیرستان خودنمایی کرد امکان جبران و ترمیم نمرات نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان  بود. این درخواست به‌حق داوطلبان از این جهت قابل بررسی بود که در سالهای  ۸۴ تا ۹۲ نمرات نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان  در پذیرش در رشته های مهم دانشگاهی  به این شکل تعیین کننده به نظر نمی رسید و تاثیراین نمرات تا این حد بالا و  قطعی نبود.*
*در مرداد ماه سال ۱۳۹۴ مسولان محترم آموزش و پرورش و سازمان  سنجش مقدماتی را برای ترمیم نمرات امتحانات نهایی سوم دبیرستان فراهم  نمودند. این مقدمات که بیشتر در مصاحبه ها و اخبار منعکس شد شامل نکات مهم و  موثری است که می توان به صورت تیترهای زیر آنها را خلاصه و ارائه کرد.*
*-        * *این قانون با توجه به بیانات دبیر کل شورای عالی آموزش وپرورش* *برای داوطلبان کنکور ۹۵ تدوین شده و باید امکان اجرای آن تا قبل از برگزاری کنکور ۹۵ فراهم گردد.*
*-        * *با توجه به مصوبه اولیه در شورای  آموزش عالی آموزش و پرورش، هر داوطلب حق یک بار شرکت در این امتحانات برای  ترمیم نمرات خود را خواهد داشت و این امتحانات در خرداد و شهریور و دی  برگزار خواهند شد. با توجه به اعلام نتایج در مرداد ماه هر سال داوطلبان  کنکور سراسری ۹۵ باید در خرداد در این امتحانات شرکت کنند.*
*-        * *در خبرها و مصاحبه ها اعلام شد که  شرکت در این امتحانات با پرداخت هزینه خواهد بود. اما بعید به نظر می رسد  هزینه قابل توجه یا چشمگیر باشد و جای نگرانی نیست.*
*-        * *هر فرد حق دارد یک درس یا تمام دروس  را برای ترمیم نمره ثبت نام نماید و طبق اعلام مسوولان در هر صورت نمره  بالاتر به سازمان سنجش اعلام خواهد شد**. پس نباید نگرانی بابت افت نمره نسبت به امتحان قبلی داشته باشیم.*
*-        * *با توجه به این که تمام داوطلبانی  که بعد از سال ۱۳۸۴ موفق به گرفتن دیپلم شده اند، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصیلی  خواهند بود، تمام همین داوطلبان امکان شرکت در امتحانات ترمیم معدل نهایی  را خواهند داشت.*
*-        * *این تغییر نمرات برای بهبود وضعیت  داوطلب در کنکور خواهد بود و در خبرها به این اشاره ای نشده که به فرد  دیپلم جدیدی با معدل جدید بدهند.چرا که هدف از اجرای طرح چیز دیگریست.*
*-        * *با توجه به مصاحبه منتشر شده از سوی  آقای حسین توکلی معاون سازمان سنجش، این طرح برای داوطلبان در رشته تحصیلی  دیپلم آنها میسر است. یعنی کسی که دیپلم ریاضی دارد فقط حق شرکت در دروس  امتحان نهایی گروه ریاضی را خواهد داشت حتی اگر قصد شرکت در گروه آزمایشی  تجربی یا انسانی را داشته باشد. با این اظهار نظر باید گفت داوطلبانی که  گروه آزمایشی کنکورشان متفاوت با نوع دیپلم آنهاست طبق جدول زیر باید درس  های مد نظر خود را برای ترمیم نمره نهایی انتخاب کنند.*
*دیپلم کدام گروه هستید؟*
*در چه گروه آزمایشی می خواهید شرکت کنید؟*
*درس های موثر در کنکورتان که به ترمیم نمراتش باید توجه کرد*

*دیپلم انسانی دارم*
*می خواهم در کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنم*
زبان فارسی۳-عربی۳-زبان۳- دین و زندگی۳

*دیپلم انسانی دارم*
*می خواهم در کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم*
زبان فارسی۳-عربی۳-زبان۳- دین و زندگی۳

*دیپلم تجربی دارم*
*می خواهم در کنکور انسانی شرکت کنم*
ادبیات۳-زبان فارسی۳- دین و زندگی۳-عربی۳- زبان۳ – ریاضی۳

*دیپلم تجربی دارم*
*می خواهم در کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنم*
ادبیات۳-زبان فارسی۳- دین و زندگی۳-عربی۳- زبان۳ – شیمی۳ – فیزیک ۳

*دیپلم ریاضی دارم*
*می خواهم در کنکور انسانی شرکت کنم*
ادبیات۳-زبان فارسی۳- دین و زندگی۳-عربی۳- زبان۳ – حسابان

*دیپلم ریاضی دارم*
*می خواهم در کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم*
ادبیات۳-زبان فارسی۳- دین و زندگی۳-عربی۳- زبان۳ – شیمی۳ – فیزیک ۳- حسابان

*دیپلم ریاضی دارم*
*می خواهم در کنکور هنر شرکت کنم*
ادبیات۳-زبان فارسی۳- دین و زندگی۳-عربی۳- زبان۳ –فیزیک ۳- حسابان

*دیپلم تجربی دارم*
*می خواهم در کنکور هنر شرکت کنم*
ادبیات۳-زبان فارسی۳- دین و زندگی۳-عربی۳- زبان۳ – ریاضی ۳ – فیزیک۳

*دیپلم انسانی دارم*
*می خواهم در کنکور هنر شرکت کنم*
زبان فارسی۳-عربی۳-زبان۳- دین و زندگی۳

*دیپلم انسانی یا تجربی یا ریاضی دارم*
*می خواهم در کنکور زبان های خارجه شرکت کنم*
ادبیات۳-زبان فارسی۳- دین و زندگی۳-عربی۳- زبان۳


*درنهایت باید گفت نمرات با توجه به رتبه مد نظر داوطلب نیاز به  ترمیم مجدد خواهند داشت. در جدول زیر حدود نمرات که نیاز به شرکت در آزمون  ترمیم معدل دارند ذکر شده است:*
*اگر به رتبه بهتراز ۱۰۰۰* *فکر می کنید*
*اگر به رتبه بهتراز ۲۰۰۰* *فکر می کنید*
*اگر به رتبه بهتراز ۵۰۰۰** فکر می کنید*
*اگر به رتبه بهتراز ۸۰۰۰* *فکر می کنید*
*اگر به رتبه بهتراز ۱۰۰۰۰* *فکر می کنید*
*اگر به رتبه بهتراز  ۱۵۰۰۰* *فکر می کنید*

*نمرات زیر ۱۹ نیاز به ترمیم دارد*
*نمرات زیر ۵/۱۸نیاز به ترمیم دارد*
*نمرات زیر ۱۸ نیاز به ترمیم دارد*
*نمرات زیر ۱۷ نیاز به ترمیم دارد*
*نمرات زیر ۱۶ نیاز به ترمیم دارد*
*نمرات زیر ۱۵ نیاز به ترمیم دارد*


*با تمام این اطلاعات و مصاحبه ها همچنان باید منتظر انتشار آیین  نامه برگزاری امتحانات ترمیم معدل باشیم تا بتوان در مورد موضوعات دیگر  اظهار نظر کرد.*
*مهندس جلال سلیمی* *–** مشاور تحصیلی و مدیر سایت رتبه سازان و مهندس مسعود ادیب قیصری* 
www.rotbesazan.ir* 

منبع:نشر دریافت
*

----------


## maryam6974

نمره امتحان نهایی زمین برای رشته های تجربی زیر گروه 1 تاثیر داره؟؟

فرستاده شده از GT-I9500ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Amir h

همش چرته از خودشون در اوردن هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست ها در ضمن تو این جدول کسی که دیپ تجربی داره و میخواد  تجربی بده وجود نداره

----------


## ASkonkur

هر روز یه تاپیک درباب این موضوع....همشم بی اساس....

----------


## arash

> همش چرته از خودشون در اوردن هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست ها در ضمن تو این جدول کسی که دیپ تجربی داره و میخواد  تجربی بده وجود نداره


هرکی برای رشته مرتبط خودش اون 10تا درس نهایی تاثیر داره  یعنی واسه رشته تجربی که میخواد کنکور تجربی بده باید درس های ادبیات۳-زبان فارسی۳- دین و زندگی۳-عربی۳- زبان۳ – شیمی۳ – فیزیک ۳ - زیست 2 - زمین - ریاضی 3 نمراتش بالا باشه حالا دیگه با خودته که بخوای امتحان بدی یا نه!!!

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> هر روز یه تاپیک درباب این موضوع....همشم بی اساس....


 :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):

----------

